# Stuffed acorn squash



## atomicsmoke (Nov 15, 2016)

No smoke involved here, but I thought I would share the idea (not mine ,off the Internet).

Acorn squash stuffed (after roasting in the oven) with chunks of brie, chopped prosciutto, roasted pine nuts.

It was so good...













IMG_20161115_180155.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## wild west (Nov 15, 2016)

That looks like a great side dish. Not everything needs smoke. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2016)

That looks absolutely delicious!

I love every ingredient that you used.

Al


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks tasty!

Disco


----------

